# WinServer 2003 - DLL not a valid Windows image



## Tim_McD (Sep 23, 2010)

My file server is generating the following error

"The application or DLL C:\WINDOWS\system32\XXXX.dll is not a valid windows image. Please check instillation diskette."




I also see the following EVENTS in the event viewer: userenv 1030 and 1058, WSUS: 13042

The shared drives on this machine are not available to any of the computers on the network.

Any help here would be hot!


----------

